# single mums!



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

dafuq did i just watch


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

haaaaaa yea its the truth!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Uh oh!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

do you use cooking oil as a posing oil?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

no tanning oil cuz it was hot x


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Dude! Why you so breathless, go get a check up


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

because I have so much to say in such a small timeframe!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> because I have so much to say in such a small timeframe!


ahh so it was built up tension, rage and adrenaline, damn those single mothers making you feel this way.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

mate tell me about it, the tren don't help tho he he he he!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

In this thread @Barbell mafia once again demonstrates to the board that he synonomous with male genitalia.

How are those biceps coming along?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Barbell mafia What's with the constant moving and looking around, you looking out for your neighbours just in case they see you acting a [email protected] lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ill leave this up for comments. But just be aware to guard your personal insults.

Barbell mafia I think the 'mafianess' of your video was ruined by your jack russell going mental at the end.

Maybe invest in a 'harder' dog


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Transcript or cliffs? On phone and don't want to use all my data...

I suspect this thread will not end well....


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Was gonna suggest you turn the "wind cut filter" on your camcorder on, but then I realised it was your breathing and stopped watching.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

spent 3 minutes cringing at the guy in the vid :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ok.....I see his view...it's quite a sexist view but there is some truth to it. Some single mothers are scumbags. So are some single fathers.....perso ally I'd steer well clear of a bloke with young kids because no matter what, he will be tied to another woman until they're old enough to pay theor own way. Sod that. I never wanted kids of my own I'm certainly not willing to look after someone elses....

That said, there were estimates that quite a high percentage of men may inadvertently be looking after another man's child....and many men are happy to knowingly do this...question is OP, are you so perfect? Why are you such a catch? Why are you pcking on singpe mums, I'm sure there are many categories of woman you wouldn't go near...have you been burned? How about the scumbag men who dip their wick and leave when they find out about the pregnancy?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

You owe me 3 minutes of my life back


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hamster said:


> OMG as a single mum myself I can't believe I just got lectured by THAT ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Was it you who broke his heart!?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Barbell mafia said:


>


What an ass....how the hell can u stand there posing in ur cheap little market t shirt naff glasses, out of breath whilst doing nothing and insult women like that???? Your a complete douche for making those ridiculous comments when u arnt exactly on par ya self!!! As a girl who loves a tricep....it has three heads u know ...urs needs work, more time in the gym less insulting women maybe!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Ronseal that fence you cheap c*nt.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


>


You sir are a complete grade A cvnt. I am a single dad with two kids, dating a single mum with one son.

My little boys mum is a single mum and I know for a fact she isn't scum, nor is the girl I am dating. In fact the vast majority of single mums I know are hard working, honest and walk to the ends of the earth to provide for their kids.

You standing there in a 50p vest flexing whilst covered in Vaseline and twitching like you're on a come down from smack and / or crack and trying to lecture people, you are what i would refer to as scum.....

Do us all a favour and do one you kn0b jockey


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

It must be easy to critique the rest of the world when your as perfect as you are.

On wait...

Your just a nasty, greasy cvnt.

My mistake.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

I felt it lacked authenticity... at times he didn't even seem that interested in what he had to say...

his breathing doesn't seem right seems to be gasping at times or breathing very much from the upper part of the lungs...

was he nervous maybe that would make that more noticeable...

and he did seem jumpy like he was watching out for someone....

does he liVe with his mum?

Is she a single mum? Is this what this is all about?

Has he got mummy issues?

THERAPY or an acting coach


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Funny cos this is the type of guy that's synonymous to the exact same thing he is ranting about and in all probability dates the exact same thing he apparently hates.


I doubt he's ever dated any woman that he hasn't had to pay £50 for a shiner to.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Completely and utterly offended. Reported, and as soon as I get to a pc, negged.

As if you'd expect anything else but a flaming for that.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Completely and utterly offended. Reported, and as soon as I get to a pc, negged.
> 
> As if you'd expect anything else but a flaming for that.


lols its not that bad ive seen worse


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lols its not that bad ive seen worse


Youre not a single mum sweetheart. I am? So of course it wouldn't seem 'that bad' to u...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You do all realise your just feeding his ego by adding veiws to his video.

OP you are a grade A knob to put it simply and an utter oxygen thief.

Your opinion counts for jack sh*t apart from in your own head.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Just lol!!

Did you do that for a bet??

As if any of us care what a silly little man like you thinks of us. We're all far too busy spending our benefits on ****, booze and drugs whilst trying to trap our next victim 

Or we're busy doing the best we can for our kids in sometimes very difficult situations!

Oh and yes we are the bees knees 

Lotsa love from a scumbag single mum. Hope your knob drops off x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Youre not a single mum sweetheart. I am? So of course it wouldn't seem 'that bad' to u...


Because those of us who aren't mothers couldn't possibly have the intelligence to comprehend.....

He did say not all si gle mothers, just the stereotypical daily heil jezza benefit farm specials.....of which there aren't actually that many.

Bsides it's on film so all women know to avoid like a dose of th clap... 

This isn't a defence of him, btw..


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Conscript said:


> Was it you who broke his heart!?


I think @Hamster would probably brake more than his heart if she seen him


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

1010AD said:


> I think @Hamster would probably brake more than his heart if she seen him


His spirit with just a look lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Because those of us who aren't mothers couldn't possibly have the intelligence to comprehend.....
> 
> He did say not all si gle mothers, just the stereotypical daily heil jezza benefit farm specials.....of which there aren't actually that many.
> 
> ...


How you saw that as an attack on your intelligence I do not know.

Although, the struggles and hardships ive had to overcome, the emotional and physical drain, the 'pretending it's all ok when all u want to do is cry'... It's hard for anyone to comprehend that without having been there themselves.

But its definitely not to do with intelligence!

Now stop defending him woman!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

My mum was a young single mum on benefits, she still managed, between ****, booze and entrapment, to hold down a full time job, make sure I was safe, well looked after and disciplined. Even did all the things my dad should have done had he been there, taking me to rugby training, watching my games every week etc i can't ever repay her nor could I walk a mile in her shoes, but she's the most loving and dedicated mother I could of hoped for!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Completely and utterly offended. Reported, and as soon as I get to a pc, negged.
> 
> As if you'd expect anything else but a flaming for that.


Don't think he'll learn if i'm right when he joined the first thing he got was a big red bar i even think he's had a ban before


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Don't think he'll learn if i'm right when he joined the first thing he got was a big red bar i even think he's had a ban before


That's no reason not to do it.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> How you saw that as an attack on your intelligence I do not know.
> 
> Although, the struggles and hardships ive had to overcome, the emotional and physical drain, the 'pretending it's all ok when all u want to do is cry'... It's hard for anyone to comprehend that without having been there themselves.
> 
> ...


Not defending him just stating fact.

Not a slur on my intelligence but the mother superiority thing really annoys me. Because I've never given birth that means I know nothing of life.....it may not have been your meaning but it's how it came across.

Maybe because I do know exactly how hard being a parent can be is precisely why I chose not to be one. I mivht have a child like me..... :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hamster said:


> Yeah...the 'my kid did a bigger sh1t than your kid' brigade.....yeah......is about my level of conversation tbh :laugh:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Beklet said:


> I'm more the unapproachable mum that the other mums gossip about


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> negged him on your behalf


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

That wasn't my quote


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Youre not a single mum sweetheart. I am? So of course it wouldn't seem 'that bad' to u...


but surely you are in the 10% he approves of? lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> but surely you are in the 10% he approves of? lol


I know mums on benefits that are better mums than me. Calling single mums scumbags without knowing anything about them is just wrong!

He has no right to judge them.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

You just went full retard......never go FULL retard.

However stick around...i enjoyed the breathing bit through the teeth...it reminded me of Dirty Harry "feeling lucky punk" scene.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I know mums on benefits that are better mums than me. Calling single mums scumbags without knowing anything about them is just wrong!
> 
> He has no right to judge them.


This ^^^ (apart from the bit about them being better mums, I'm sure you're a fab mum).

I claimed benefits for a while, I had to. I still get a small amount, not everything I'm entitled to claim, just enough to get by.

I also drink alcohol in front of my kids occasionally mg:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Cringe at that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I own a vest exactly like his :whistling:

Sports direct £7


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

At last a new video ! This guy is fcuking brilliant to laugh at :lol: Everyone should watch the vid where he half reps some shrugs and other stuff and then pukes into a bin :lol: and with every rep he shouts "scumbag"


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

@OP Did you make this video before or after you went to sign on on the dole?



Chris F said:


>


Hahaha. Watched a tonne of these traveler videos, f*cking hilarious. Few lads from Belfast made a p!ss take video calling one of the families out & they took it seriously and replied to it wanting to arrange a fight.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Brilliant  They crack me up.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Heres some highlights from mafia ! This is wicked ! Notice the no reps of dumbell rows and struggling to get hoody off :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jon-kent said:


>


God i wish my life was as sad as his. lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

He even mentions Hackskii in this one !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> He even mentions Hackskii in this one !


Wow! Seems like single mums are the least of his problems :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

He's only having a fvck about with these videos, some of you need to lighten up, even if they are slightly less than great lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> He's only having a fvck about with these videos, some of you need to lighten up, even if they are slightly less than great lol


Exactly mate ! Thats why i posted the others so you can see its more of a comedy channel really (not a brilliant one though lol)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

are u saying "king kong man"? pmsl. i find it hillarious tbh, mailny you're gangster image paired with you're poofy accent :lol: you're nice apology at the end followed by you're grans wee dog barking just set me off :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Heres some highlights from mafia ! This is wicked ! Notice the no reps of dumbell rows and struggling to get hoody off :lol:


Was I the only one who noticed the song in the background was By "Mental As Anything" How ironic.........


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> are u saying "king kong man"? pmsl. i find it hillarious tbh, mailny you're gangster image paired with you're poofy accent :lol: you're nice apology at the end followed by you're grans wee dog barking just set me off :lol:


He's holding the dog in one of his videos and its even smaller than a jack russell :lol:

SCUMBAG


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, no point kicking off when the lad is having a joke, albeit not a very funny one. If I got upset every time someone mentions an 'old cnut in the gym' my post count would be doubled lol...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

His beastly dog


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

does make you change your oppinion when you see the other videos

last one made me laugh

he is what he is


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Ill leave this up for comments. But just be aware to guard your personal insults.
> 
> Barbell mafia I think the 'mafianess' of your video was ruined by your jack russell going mental at the end.
> 
> Maybe invest in a 'harder' dog


A harder dog?? a harder dog?? just because they are small you feel you can pick on them do you tom? im suprised at you mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


>


hahaha...i remember this 1, where he fails at tearing his vest off :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if this video is srs or not. If it's not then "lol", if it is then "you are an absolute bellend mate, how does a woman's relationship status dictate their morals or decorum? YOU are clearly straight off a council estate, and by the way you look like an absolute ****. What polish do you use on your big bald nugget coz id like to try it out on my boots, and if youv got another of those stupid £2.50 primark vests spare for me to apply said polish I'll have that n all.

Edit. Just read the more recent comments and can now see your just lolling.

Your still a **** though


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Barbell mafia your vid with the red top, it won't be the haters more like people just taking the pi$s out of you but you do ask for it. Have you ever played any of you vid's back coz you need to. LMFAO


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


>


Whether this video is a p!ss take or not there are actually many guys that share his view. This coupled with the fact my own step dad was an absolute pr**k makes me all the more determined to reconcile with my child's father. I treat every one as a potential pedophile and I judge people by my own standards, I don't think I would be able to love someone else's child the same as my own so I wouldn't think a man would be able to nor would I expect him to.

I hate single mother bashing, yeah there are some wobbles about but then you'll get that regardless of them having a child or not.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Fücking hysterical. I am thankful he made these videos. Why? Because women can see his face in them. He's effectively removed himself from the dating pool.

To some of the ladies who are getting upset over the single mum thing? Don't. Why on earth would you let the ramblings of a semi-literate, ignorant, misogynist get to you? He's nothing.

@jon-kent, loved the other vids, esp the one with the half arm curls that look like he's about to batter himself in the balls with the DB.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Op - Do you even lift?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Barbell mafia said:


>


Fvckin Bellend lmao

State of that cvnt he'll take what he can get.....


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

lukeee said:


> A harder dog?? a harder dog?? just because they are small you feel you can pick on them do you


"Man can do with a small dog if he's confident in his own skin and his own body power".


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

you been burnt by a young lady who has left you

taking you kid and leaving you with nothing but Jeremy Kyle

as a hope of seeing them again :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

you mean your a pedo ? :w00t:



tamara said:


> Whether this video is a p!ss take or not there are actually many guys that share his view. This coupled with the fact my own step dad was an absolute pr**k makes me all the more determined to reconcile with my child's father. I treat every one as a potential pedophile and I judge people by my own standards, I don't think I would be able to love someone else's child the same as my own so I wouldn't think a man would be able to nor would I expect him to.
> 
> I hate single mother bashing, yeah there are some wobbles about but then you'll get that regardless of them having a child or not.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Conscript said:


> My mum was a young single mum on benefits, she still managed, between ****, booze and entrapment, to hold down a full time job, make sure I was safe, well looked after and disciplined. Even did all the things my dad should have done had he been there, taking me to rugby training, watching my games every week etc i can't ever repay her nor could I walk a mile in her shoes, but she's the most loving and dedicated mother I could of hoped for!


So you've tried walking in your mom's shoes then?

Tell us more


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> "Man can do with a small dog if he's confident in his own skin and his own body power".


Now that is a pointless dog!!

Not a lean mean killing machine like my ol archie!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

guvnor82 said:


> So you've tried walking in your mom's shoes then?
> 
> Tell us more


She used to make me break them in for her, she never asked directly but that's the impression I got when she said her feet were sore!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't see why anybody bothers biting. He's obviously made this video with the intention to p1ss as many people off as possible and by biting your just giving him what he's after.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

some of what he said is kinda true haha, 90% tho is a bit much, but there are those ones that just seem to keep having kids for more money and then smoke around their kids n shout/swear ect, hate it when i see them walking down the street just ignoring the kid wanting attention from their mum who then turns around and shouts at them!

dam ur breathing hard lol


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Barbell mafia said:


>


Ahhh, it's you again.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

@Barbell mafia, trolling the forum with comedy vids again? I bet you are having a chuckle at the responses.

I remember BM's vids from before - they are posted with a large dose of irony, so no need to get too upset by them IMO. I don't know BM personally, but I got the strong impression last time he posted a load of vids that he isn't quite the ranting loon he pretends to be, and doesn't necessarily fully believe all the things he claims to in those vids.

If I'm correct then it's actually a fairly decent bit of trolling - if I'm wrong however then it's just very sad!!!


----------



## matador1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't knock single mums POF would be dead without them!

Single mothers are like fat girls, more eager to please as they have to compensate for the extra baggage.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ewen said:


> I own a vest exactly like his :whistling:
> 
> Sports direct £7


Fcuking hell at least it cost 5 more than @Milky Lonsdale one :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> Fcuking hell at least it cost 5 more than @Milky Lonsdale one :lol:


Your only bitter coz they don't do them in khaki, dickhead :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Milky said:


> Your only bitter coz they don't do them in khaki, dickhead :lol:


Reel him in...wont take long before he takes the bait :lol:

Looking back at that video now......something was pecking away at my head and i couldnt put my finger on it until now...yes thats it ive got it......the silly **** used the Creosote on himself instead of the fence :nono:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> You do all realise your just feeding his ego by adding veiws to his video.
> 
> OP you are a grade A knob to put it simply and an utter oxygen thief.
> 
> Your opinion counts for jack sh*t apart from in your own head.


oxygen thief :lol:

yeah what a [email protected] hes just made his self out to be


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

tamara said:


> Whether this video is a p!ss take or not there are actually many guys that share his view. This coupled with the fact my own step dad was an absolute pr**k makes me all the more determined to reconcile with my child's father. *I treat every one as a potential pedophile *and I judge people by my own standards, I don't think I would be able to love someone else's child the same as my own so I wouldn't think a man would be able to nor would I expect him to.
> 
> I hate single mother bashing, yeah there are some wobbles about but then you'll get that regardless of them having a child or not.


that's a pretty strong statement to be fair mg:


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


>


Do a bit of cardio your sounding very unfit,


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


>


what a grade A ****

even with all that tan on you still look like sh1t and have no right to diss women who have made mistakes in life


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> that's a pretty strong statement to be fair mg:


It seems since the Jimmy Savile thing eveybody is fcuking guilty :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

pea head said:


> Reel him in...wont take long before he takes the bait :lol:
> 
> Looking back at that video now......something was pecking away at my head and i couldnt put my finger on it until now...yes thats it ive got it......the silly **** used the Creosote on himself instead of the fence :nono:


When I was about four years old I sneaked into the garden, found a bucket of creosote ready for painting the fence and covered the whole of my body in it... one of my clearest memories from that age was being angrily scrubbed down afterwards by my mum and aunt :lol:

Don't know what the fuss was personally, was pretending to be a monster and thought I looked great!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dtlv said:


> When I was about four years old I sneaked into the garden, found a bucket of creosote ready for painting the fence and covered the whole of my body in it... one of my clearest memories from that age was being angrily scrubbed down afterwards by my mum and aunt :lol:
> 
> Don't know what the fuss was personally, was pretending to be a monster and thought I looked great!


Yes i suppose its the closest substitute to finding some GREEN paint and going full Ferrigno :laugh:


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is this really you barbell mafia?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

pea head said:


> Yes i suppose its the closest substitute to finding some GREEN paint and going full Ferrigno :laugh:


I would have been in heaven if it was green pain and I could have hulked it up... I loved that show, and actually bought the dvd set for season 1 last month, just awesome.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Is this really you barbell mafia?


Think so mate in one of the videos he mentions this forum and 1 of the mods


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Think so mate in one of the videos he mentions this forum and 1 of the mods


He has got too be a troll though,no one can be this much of a bell end without trying


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Xbigdave79 said:


> He has got too be a troll though,no one can be this much of a bell end without trying


Yeah hes just taking the pi$$ i reckon


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lmao he's funny as fvck..


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Is this supposed to be funny or is it an actual attack on single mums?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

matador1 said:


> Don't knock single mums POF would be dead without them!
> 
> Single mothers are like fat girls, more eager to please as they have to compensate for the extra baggage.


Your ,first post has not gone down well, it's ridiculous and shows you know nothing about single mothers!!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

The L Man said:


> lmao he's funny as fvck..


No he isn't


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dont know why people are spitting their dummies out, it was only his opinion


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Why do people get so offended over things like this, that's what he wants. I think he is actually pretty funny but the reactions are even better. If I got as mad as some people on here on the Internet I would just stop using it.


----------



## boney_mc (May 18, 2013)

Been on here for a while getting loads of good info and tips but I've never felt compelled to post 'til now. Riled up would be an understatement! You're views are completely stupid OP. You must have been burned by a total scumbag to make you that bitter. I'm a single dad dating a single mum and we work hard and she looks after me just fine.... And relax


----------



## matador1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Your ,first post has not gone down well, it's ridiculous and shows you know nothing about single mothers!!


Lighten up was only tongue in cheek. Anyway being eager to please is not a bad thing!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

Barbell mafia said:


>


Idiot


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

gummyp said:


> No he isn't


hey


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

I cant watch a guy with cleavage


----------



## fists_of_fury (Jul 28, 2013)

Chris F said:


>


hes got a sqauukey voice beacuse hes been hit so many times i know simey and i know held beat alot of people on this forum so dont take the **** out of him please


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Gave up at 34 seconds..a clear case of a person with no understanding of life.

Post something that shows understanding & demonstrates intelligence.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

LMAO what an idiot. I'm surprised he's happy to let that be viewed publicly but maybe he is just too stupid to realise people are laughing at him and his ignorance


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Come on guys are u really that stupid its meant to me a PARODY but most of u fools are too simple to even detect that, I get out of breath because I suffer from asthma so u think its really cool to make fun of my disease? The Vest isn't a primark one its a £6.99 sports direct training vest A cheap one because I sweat more than a pregnant nun, I am university educated and contrary to popular belief i'm not from a council estate . And Skye666 If u see my triceps do have 3 heads u clearly need a trip 2 ur local opticians, my condition has vastly improved from last year! End of discussion


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> IM
> 
> GAY4PAY


Sorry no spare change this month..


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> Come on guys are u really that stupid its meant to me a PARODY but most of u fools are too simple to even detect that, I get out of breath because I suffer from asthma so u think its really cool to make fun of my disease? The Vest isn't a primark one its a £6.99 sports direct training vest A cheap one because I sweat more than a pregnant nun, I am university educated and contrary to popular belief i'm not from a council estate . And Skye666 If u see my triceps do have 3 heads u clearly need a trip 2 ur local opticians, my condition has vastly improved from last year! End of discussion


Well there's proof that university education is a waste of time :laugh:


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

and what makes u think that Ragnar u fool?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

@ tinytom the dog barking was a Mexican breed Chiwawa noisy fuker and hates me posing haaaa


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> Come on guys are u really that stupid its meant to me a PARODY but most of u fools are too simple to even detect that, I get out of breath because I suffer from asthma so u think its really cool to make fun of my disease? The Vest isn't a primark one its a £6.99 sports direct training vest A cheap one because I sweat more than a pregnant nun, I am university educated and contrary to popular belief i'm not from a council estate . And Skye666 If u see my triceps do have 3 heads u clearly need a trip 2 ur local opticians, my condition has vastly improved from last year! End of discussion


Haha, u still slavering away ya t!t..... Good man


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

that's where africa's water is, it's in retention!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha, u still slavering away ya t!t..... Good man


shut up u pr**k u know nothing trying to be patronising to me when im prob more educated than ur puny lil ass!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

before u guys a girls start trying to bite my ear off why don't u listen to the end of my video where I mention that there are hardworking, loyal and decent single mum's out there?????????????


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I actually loved it.

Not for its content, but its delivery.

He clearly is doing this for effect, and to that it did ruffle some single mothers feathers.

Freedom of speech, and freedom of expression is a great thing.

For the women that bit on this, that is on you.

For the men that called him names, you missed the plot.

For the man that made the video, I love your humor, but the tren is not doing you any favors with your wind.

Try to relax in the future.

It made me laugh in the end and in no way I took it as serious, but in the way he did what he did, I can see how a single mother would take offense.

Great tool to show diversity in thinking.

Taking is personal, well, rethink your thinking.

Consider the source.

I thought it was funny, and not serous.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I actually loved it.
> 
> Not for its content, but its delivery.
> 
> ...


spot on haaa couldn't agree more!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> before u guys a girls start trying to bite my ear off why don't u listen to the end of my video where I mention that there are hardworking, loyal and decent single mum's out there?????????????


  x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> shut up u pr**k u know nothing trying to be patronising to me when im prob more educated than ur puny lil ass!


This is the one I mean to quote.

 x


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

fair play barbell mafia is legit! brilliant acting mate, nailed the typical uk hardman whose not really hard persona down very well! even kept it real for the forums! srs!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ur still a bell


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> ur still a bell


As if I give a flying fuk haaaa!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> As if I give a flying fuk haaaa!


thats probably ur ,most endearing quality lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

All seems a bit puerile really. Why 'act tough' in the first place?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

latblaster said:


> All seems a bit puerile really. Why 'act tough' in the first place?


form of comedy bro! bet in real life hes a nice guy


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok...but Ash has the monopoly on humour...haha!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Ok...but Ash has the monopoly on humour...haha!


The old bastard can do with takin on an apprentice anyway


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> ur still a bell


X2


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Why are people taking him so seriously...

Barbell Mafia always posts vids like these for a laugh. They're all tongue in cheek!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> The old bastard can do with takin on an apprentice anyway


Yea, poor old boy getting past it now. Bless him, old codger!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I'd go and your asthma meds reassessed, as they are clearly not working.


do they prescribe tren for asthma these days :whistling:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

fists_of_fury said:


> hes got a sqauukey voice beacuse hes been hit so many times i know simey and i know held beat alot of people on this forum so dont take the **** out of him please


what the fcuk has this video got to do with anything ?


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

fists_of_fury said:


> hes got a sqauukey voice beacuse hes been hit so many times i know simey and i know held beat alot of people on this forum so dont take the **** out of him please


Whos taking the p1ss? I could have picked any video of some dude going on in a vest,just happened to be him.

If you do know him,who would win between him and Davy Joyce? This video has been going back and forth for ages,did they ever fight?


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I tend to agree with the points he made in the video even if it was tongue in cheek.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't understand these videos, and i think you have serious issues. Maybe you could sum up the points you are trying to get across in bullet form under each video to make it easy for us to understand.

and i think you got your %ages the rong way round. Ive met loads of amazing single mums, so up yours lol!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> What an ass....how the hell can u stand there posing in ur cheap little market t shirt naff glasses, out of breath whilst doing nothing and insult women like that???? Your a complete douche for making those ridiculous comments when u arnt exactly on par ya self!!! As a girl who loves a tricep....it has three heads u know ...urs needs work, more time in the gym less insulting women maybe!!


Plz don't slag his arms off. He will get his tape measure out!!!

But you are right. The triceps consists of three muscles not one fat one!!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Plz don't slag his arms off. He will get his tape measure out!!!
> 
> But you are right. The triceps consists of three muscles not one fat one!!


I have 3 heads and they are solid as fuk u retard im not going to get involved in this discussion because ur too much of a pussy to put up ur picture instead of 2 gorillas having anal sex!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> I have 3 heads and they are solid as fuk u retard im not going to get involved in this discussion because ur too much of a pussy to put up ur picture instead of 2 gorillas having anal sex!


Anal sex?

Think u need to go to specs avers brah!!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Barbell mafia said:


> I have 3 heads and they are solid as fuk u retard im not going to get involved in this discussion because ur too much of a pussy to put up ur picture instead of 2 gorillas having anal sex!


If its any consolation I find your videos funny!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought that you were being serious at first, but there is alot of truth in what you say. I think that the mothers who drink alcohol in front of kids who then go on to drink

is called the "Chain Of Torture" or something similar...all quite sad tbh. Another thing that boils my p!ss is when ppl smoke weed in front of their children, & also refer to the 5 0 as being bad.

It's all about role models...some children just don't stand a chance in life. The fault lies with the parents.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Barbell mafia please answer this honesty, Why do you do these videos? If your going to take the time to record yourself why not record something worth watching like helping newbies trian the right way or something instead off doing school boy sh!t that would be more suited in the playground to pass around. I take it you don't work or have any mates coz I'd be to embarrassed to show my face if anyone i know knew I posted sh!te like that on YouTube. What is it your atchully trying to prove other than making a cock out of yourself.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Plz don't slag his arms off. He will get his tape measure out!!!
> 
> But you are right. The triceps consists of three muscles not one fat one!!


He dosnt want to get that tape measure out..that's not a good move I might want all measurments then compare them to Ron jeremy...he's a body builder right


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Barbell mafia said:


> I have 3 heads and they are solid as fuk u retard im not going to get involved in this discussion because ur too much of a pussy to put up ur picture instead of 2 gorillas having anal sex!


It wasn't silverback who made the original comment re the triceps it was me......actually if u be quiet for a sec instead of barking like an insecure dog! U put ur body on the video u were flexing and clearly wanted comments about it, so I'm saying although yes u have some build the definition on the tricep is not clear, ..don't bite about it .. It's a body building site on which we comment about physique like it or not.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

WTF.

No need for these videos at all.

Complete and utter generalising bollox.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: JABRONI ain't heard that in yonks...


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

@Barbell mafia, you remind me a lot of this guy i used to know, he went on alot like u do in your videos... acting uber macho etc...

then one day, we caught him and his (male) friend sucking eachother off.

oh how we all did laugh

just sayin


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Seeing as i can't watch Youtube at work can someone give me the gist of what he's saying?


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

tbf his videos are actually giving me a bit of a laugh lol so fair play to him for that!

i think hes a bit mental perhaps


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

pea head said:


> Reel him in...wont take long before he takes the bait :lol:
> 
> Looking back at that video now......something was pecking away at my head and i couldnt put my finger on it until now..*.yes thats it ive got it......the silly **** used the Creosote on himself instead of the fence* :nono:


LMFAO!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, in the defense of single alcoholic scumbag mothers, they are easier to pull when drunk:lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Seeing as i can't watch Youtube at work can someone give me the gist of what he's saying?


Guy basically does a bit of cringe worthy posing followed by an out of breath, disjointed rant about single mothers calling 90% of them scum-bags... then a little bit more dodgy posing.

I'm hoping it's meant to be a sort of parody of the Hodge Twins style of presenting. Although I've got a sneaky feeling he's actually being serious, which is rather worrying. He probably thinks he's going to become some YouTube celeb.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

There would be less single mums if there wernt so many dichead blokes out there


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> He dosnt want to get that tape measure out..that's not a good move I might want all measurments then compare them to Ron jeremy...he's a body builder right


I have no idea who this Ron Jeremy is ;p


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

I like these YouTube clips really well thought out and brilliant acting. You really hit home with your points.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

amigamike said:


> There would be less single mums if there wernt so many dichead blokes out there


You've got a point but my best mate is getting put through the grinder by his ex at the moment whose using his love for his kids against him in frankly shocking vindictiveness.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

digitalis said:


> You've got a point but my best mate is getting put through the grinder by his ex at the moment whose using his love for his kids against him in frankly shocking vindictiveness.


sad but true, a lot of the fathers these days that do step up to the mark instead of disappearing get treated like sh1t...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I have no idea who this Ron Jeremy is ;p


He is a porn actor, that made his name to fame giving himself a blow job.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

WOW!

I'm impressed, seriously impressed! I didn't know it was possible to make yourself look that much of Cnut publicacly and keep a straight face (as straight as that face will allow) as you did, Bravo!

Right from your very first 'appearance' I thought u were the biggest idiot currently breathing air on the planet, this latest video has taken you to a whole new level though, pig headed bigoted sexist and racist all in one did I mention ur a Cnut? Think I did oh well it not ur a Cnut full on self pleasuring jizz receptacle Cnut!

PS, what the fcuk is wrong with your head and neck? It seems to involunteryly move from side to side as that noise leaves your face


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Does anybody on here know barbell mafia in real life? each video i watch the more im thinking this guy cant be serious... it has to be a fake persona, or else hes just a bellend.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

1:53 into the OP vid... Penultimate means next to last.... not final...

if you're going to troll, please ensure you troll using words you thoroughly understand..

Just saying...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He makes me laugh, and he sounds like a guy on this board that I met last month at of all places Muscle Beach. :lol:

He probably has like 19" arms though.

Go look at one of his videos on lifting weights, its even better than these.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

hackskii said:


> He is a porn actor, that made his name to fame giving himself a blow job.


I was trying (and obviously failing) to be sarcastic.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Asouf said:


> 1:53 into the OP vid... Penultimate means next to last.... not final...
> 
> if you're going to troll, please ensure you troll using words you thoroughly understand..
> 
> Just saying...


But he must know the meaning of the words he's using, he has stated that he's university educated!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, lol


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Asouf said:


> 1:53 into the OP vid... Penultimate means next to last.... not final...
> 
> if you're going to troll, please ensure you troll using words you thoroughly understand..
> 
> Just saying...





SILV3RBACK said:


> But he must know the meaning of the words he's using, he has stated that he's university educated!!!!


He says final point, then says 'or penultimate point' as it appears he changed his mind to it not being his final point, hence saying 'my final point' for the next thing he goes on about


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

yea shot urself in the foot silverback u twit!


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

Inb4 the lock


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> yea shot urself in the foot silverback u twit!


I don't think I did if you read what I was commenting on.

You don't realise how thick you really are!!!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

amigamike said:


> There would be less single mums if there wernt so many dichead blokes out there


Or women screened who they let spunk in them ?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I don't think I did if you read what I was commenting on.
> 
> You don't realise how thick you really are!!!


look u don't realise how stupid ur making urself look go back to your momma ok lil boi!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> look u don't realise how stupid ur making urself look go back to your momma ok lil boi!


Which university is it you were educated at again?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

This is still going?!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> Which university is it you were educated at again?


Essex uni why?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Or women screened who they let spunk in them ?


People change........hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Also Asouf It pays to LISTEN instead of trying to be tooo intelligent!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

i cant watch it at work so i will just give these points-

-i'm not a single mum, but i am a soon-to-be stepmum, and its no hardship having the little dude and i love him to death

-im not a mum at all

-i DO like chihuahuas

-I'm not in the mafia

-i like single mums (but not as much as chihuahuas, they are so cute!)


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Barbell mafia page 16 post 159 You answering my question or what


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

1010AD said:


> @Barbell mafia page 16 post 159 You answering my question or what


page 11......

always glad to be of service :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think without Mums, there would be none of us here right now.

Mums rock, I miss mine, Dad too.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I think without Mums, there would be none of us here right now.
> 
> Mums rock, I miss mine, Dad too.


that was deep bro


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> look u don't realise how stupid ur making urself look go back to your momma ok lil boi!


Ok Barbellend mafia. Here's a free tip. Do some squats, bench press and dead lifts for a year then u might look like you actually lift!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Ok Barbellend mafia. Here's a free tip. Do some squats, bench press and dead lifts for a year then u might look like you actually lift!!


He can hardly lift this beanpole drunk :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Gosh I didn't know Essex had a university.

Cool, learnt something new today.

I love my Mum, she rocks. Don't understand why anyone would be hating on Mums. It is a bit ungrateful IMO.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> He can hardly lift this beanpole drunk :lol:


What a first class bellend the guy is.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> page 11......
> 
> always glad to be of service :lol:


Its showing page 16 using Tapatalk, you on the website.

Thanks all the same


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

When i first saw your home videos months ago i actually thought you were quite funny. Stupid verging on the brink of a schizophrenic without his pills, but still entertaining for the wrong reason nontheless. I didn't watch many of your videos because you're funny for about 3 mins then my mind wonders and i get bored. After the last video of you struggling to lift an 8 stone sun tan dodger geek, you have no strength at all, then you go on to ripping your shirt off and acting stupid to strangers in public. I highly doubt you get paid for it, but you never know, maybe someone bet you a fiver or something.

For the record, a close friend of mine is schizophrenic, and when he doesn't take his pills or he drinks alcohol, he acts in a manner not dissimilar to you. Be honest, have you been diagnosed by your doctor with ADHD, schizophrenia or some other mental illness? Or are you being paid to act like the way you do?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Would be interesting to know how many guys on here were brought up by single mums and whether they would have the same view about their mum.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lethagized said:


> For the record, a close friend of mine is schizophrenic, and when he doesn't take his pills or he drinks alcohol, he acts in a manner not dissimilar to you. Be honest, have you been diagnosed by your doctor with *ADHD*, schizophrenia or some other mental illness? Or are you being paid to act like the way you do?


Don't think he has ADHD, TBH. You gotta set the camera up, make sure it's on, do the posing, do the talking, not wander off and forget about it. Save the video. Downloading them to a computer. Uploading them to youtube. Nah, with ADHD you get bored much quicker than that. :lol:


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Gym bunny Essex university was founded in the 60s so its a redbrick institution, Silverback ur mum never complained about my body when I was busting all kinds of nuts in her . im a lot bigger and than u if u want to prove me otherwise send an picture if not stop being A lil bitch! btw I have lifting videos where I can actually lift so pipe down gentlemen!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Remember scumbags, take care of your bodies.

I find them amusing to be honest, I just do, I never have taken them serious, and I love the shirt rips.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

was my final set also!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I would never show my face in public again if that was me in that video. Cringy and embarrassing lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Barbell mafia said:


> Gym bunny Essex university was founded in the 60s so its a redbrick institution, Silverback ur mum never complained about my body when I was busting all kinds of nuts in her . im a lot bigger and than u if u want to prove me otherwise send an picture if not stop being A lil bitch! btw I have lifting videos where I can actually lift so pipe down gentlemen!


My understanding was there were 6 red brick universities founded in major industrial cities. Birmingham, Manchester, Liverpool, Leeds, Sheffield and Bristol.

Guess the term has become more liberal in its application when there was the proliferation of universities in the 60s. Cool.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> My understanding was there were 6 red brick universities founded in major industrial cities. Birmingham, Manchester, Liverpool, Leeds, Sheffield and Bristol.
> 
> Guess the term has become more liberal in its application when there was the proliferation of universities in the 60s. Cool.


well its still classified as a redbrick institution and and I needed my 3 Bs at Alevel in-order for me to secure a place there !


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Ive missed your videos!


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> well its still classified as a redbrick institution and and I needed my 3 Bs at Alevel in-order for me to secure a place there !


The term red brick refers to six specific universities, I think Essex is classed as "glass plate".

Doesn't stop you being a pr**k though.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MrM said:


> The term red brick refers to six specific universities, I think Essex is classed as "glass plate".
> 
> Doesn't stop you being a pr**k though.


The original red brick unis are all Russell Group Unis too. Reckon it makes more sense to define Unis by excellence rather than origin.


----------



## Jordan M (Aug 12, 2013)

Excuse me if i'm out of place, But what an actual ****hole you are!

Who gives you the right to be an over-opinionated under-educated, freak?

I'd be ashamed to slag people of to the extent you have during a general conversation, Never mind record your self whilst soaked in WD-40. But hey, maybe that just shows the difference in an upbringing we've had?

You really do need to have a word with yourself, Your an embarrassment to yourself and you parents.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well to answer your question, freedom of speech is a good thing.

I myself think he needs a bit better cuss words than scumbags:lol:

Jordan, have a look at one of his videos about a year ago or something, he falls down after doing dead lifts or something, it was damn funny.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This one is my favorite, along with perfect form.

My hero.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> Gym bunny Essex university was founded in the 60s so its a redbrick institution, Silverback ur mum never complained about my body when I was busting all kinds of nuts in her . im a lot bigger and than u if u want to prove me otherwise send an picture if not stop being A lil bitch! btw I have lifting videos where I can actually lift so pipe down gentlemen!


My mum is 73. Sicko cvnt!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Barbell mafia said:


> was my final set also!


?....ohhhhh ba ba ba ba. I love that chicken noise as u back up lol good god do u have a gf???


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Scumbags....Scumbags....

Sorry my turrets kicked in.. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

hackskii said:


> This one is my favorite, along with perfect form.
> 
> My hero.


Strawberry ice cream don't agree with you...yuk your a vile boy.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> ?....ohhhhh ba ba ba ba. I love that chicken noise as u back up lol good god do u have a gf???[/QUO
> 
> that was me ****ing around but the lifting was serious I , im single because im picky x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Barbell mafia said:


> Haha picky?? Bet they are dying to watch u vom in a bucket...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> Fixed


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> helloooooo that was for a joke I did it on purpose and in return made some £ from youtube BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Skye so u telling me uve never puked either training hard in a gym or over-indulging on the booze on a Saturday nite?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

haaa Paul the skinny guy with the sixpack same as the fat bird with big tits cliché comes to mind!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Scumbags....Scumbags....
> 
> Sorry my turrets kicked in.. :lol:


Tourettes my darling, tourettes, although the mental image of turrets is delightful!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Tourettes my darling, tourettes, although the mental image of turrets is delightful!


Guys, I told you she is smart, I learned something today.

Thanks for the correction darling. You are so smart.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pretty too


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Barbell mafia said:


> Skye so u telling me uve never puked either training hard in a gym or over-indulging on the booze on a Saturday nite?


I have puked at gym after leg day but in the toilet! And no iv got class I don't over indulge on booze, hell no.


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

barbell mafia, your a legend.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

atencorps said:


> barbell mafia, your a legend.


No he's a dick

YOU'RE


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> No he's a dick
> 
> YOU'RE


If I a dick ur a 2 dollar whore?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Barbell mafia said:


> If I a dick ur a 2 dollar whore?


5 dollars


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> 5 dollars


I was just going to say at least a fiver! :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I was just going to say at least a fiver! :lol:


Lol yay!!


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> If I a dick ur a 2 dollar whore?


Way out of your (note correct use) league still!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Keenam said:


> Way out of your (note correct use) league still!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Barbell mafia You still haven't answered my question so here it is again if you missed it.



1010AD said:


> @Barbell mafia please answer this honesty, Why do you do these videos? If your going to take the time to record yourself why not record something worth watching like helping newbies trian the right way or something instead off doing school boy sh!t that would be more suited in the playground to pass around. I take it you don't work or have any mates coz I'd be to embarrassed to show my face if anyone i know knew I posted sh!te like that on YouTube. What is it your atchully trying to prove other than making a cock out of yourself


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

1010AD said:


> @Barbell mafia You still haven't answered my question so here it is again if you missed it.
> 
> Hear hear
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Be fair hes from essex...nuff said


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> haaa Paul the skinny guy with the sixpack same as the fat bird with big tits cliché comes to mind!


You little b1tch you. I was fat once like yourself. Ok, maybe not that fat.:laugh:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I lol'd at his deadlifting video


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


>


REALLY???!!

You actually made this video wtf is wrong with you man??

Grow up!

To be fair I couldn't bare to watch it all so maybe it got better but I doubt it.

Ultimately single mums are usually single because there are a lot of male pr1cks out there. You seem like a classic example.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I can answer why he does the video's.

Because he can.

After all, there is only 1 kim kong man, you bunch of scumbags. :lol:


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

PaulB said:


> You little b1tch you. I was fat once like yourself. Ok, maybe not that fat.:laugh:


haa ur a skinny lil weed I would overpower ur lil ass paul!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> haa ur a skinny lil weed I would overpower ur lil ass paul!


I'm not that way inclined I'm afraid. You'll have to mess with someone else's ar5e.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> I'm not that way inclined I'm afraid. You'll have to mess with someone else's ar5e.


Awww careful you'll hurt his feeling

No wait.....go go go


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Awww careful you'll hurt his feeling
> 
> No wait.....go go go


Where there's no sense theres no feelings lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Where there's no sense theres no feelings lol.


All to true in this case!!

Such a shame such a waste! I suppose if he had a cobstopper and a brown paper bag he could be ok ??


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

1010AD said:


> @Barbell mafia You still haven't answered my question so here it is again if you missed it.
> 
> Because he's trolling and everyone is biting whilst he laughs his tits off, not my thing but funny as fook people getting so teary about it lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> All to true in this case!!
> 
> Such a shame such a waste! I suppose if he had a cobstopper and a brown paper bag he could be ok ??


Do they make gobstoppers that big? On a side note, have you watched him doing those one arm rows? Funny as fvck :lol:


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

haaa steve sorry 2 burst ur bubble but even is I was that way inclined u wouldn't be my type and mrssalvatore trust me ur no oil painting urself haa!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Do they make gobstoppers that big? On a side note, have you watched him doing those one arm rows? Funny as fvck :lol:


We could ask wonka I suppose see if he could do us a special order..!!

Lol yes just been howling !!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

haa paul u would be too weak to even get 1 of those 70s up!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Barbell mafia said:


> haaa steve sorry 2 burst ur bubble but even is I was that way inclined u wouldn't be my type and mrssalvatore trust me ur no oil painting urself haa!


That's okay i don't paint myself out to be one!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

ive been with far betting looking women than u , so no need to get funny with me!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Barbell mafia said:


> ive been with far betting looking women than u , so no need to get funny with me!





Barbell mafia said:


> haaa steve sorry 2 burst ur bubble but even is I was that way inclined u wouldn't be my type and mrssalvatore trust me ur no oil painting urself haa!


^^^^ you started it!! Oh look you're no oil painting!!

Where did I say I was....ooo look no where!! Where did I make a joke?? Ooooo look NO WHERE!! Ffs!!! Lol

I'm not in competition with anybody


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> haa paul u would be too weak to even get 1 of those 70s up!


Ah well, I'd love to carry on our convo but it's bed time. Peace


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> 5 dollars


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm a single mum ;-)


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


>


4!?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> I'm a single mum ;-)


But you're a mr !?!?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> 4!?


I'm only pulling your leg


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> But you're a mr !?!?


Ok then a single dad lol


----------



## secretuser (May 30, 2013)

lol

well he got the rise out of every one he was after...

I dnt know how any one can even take this vid seriously!

I thought he was hilarious, what was all the posing about at the end lol!

he was out of breath as I bet he pumped up for the vid...

few push ups etc...

****ing funny

(didn't agree or like any thing he said but you gotta take this vid how its meant to be...)


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

1010AD said:


> @Barbell mafia You still haven't answered my question so here it is again if you missed it.
> 
> haaaa I think ur the pr**k for watching my videos then?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Barbell mafia said:


> ive been with far betting looking women than u , so no need to get funny with me!


Pics or 'nocanpullfitbirds'

Or videos that would be more entertaining


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> No you're single because women have seen your videos, and you're below the standards even set by the women without standards


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's okay i don't paint myself out to be one!


 @MrSalvatore u are not alone...he told me the same oh noooo, it's official UKM uglies do we get a badge?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> @MrSalvatore u are not alone...he told me the same oh noooo, it's official UKM uglies do we get a badge?


Ooooh that's a good idea?? maybe we can do a ugly people of ukm thread

That way everyone will be in it other than him


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Barbell mafia said:


> ive been with far betting looking women than u , so no need to get funny with me!


I guarantee iv been with better looking women than u!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I guarantee iv been with better looking women than u!!


Haha me to!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ooooh that's a good idea?? maybe we can do a ugly people of ukm thread
> 
> That way everyone will be in it other than him


Lol...no he's in the ' my penis won't grow' catagory


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...no he's in the ' my penis won't grow' catagory


  pmsl


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Barbell mafia said:


> so.... people who watch your vids are pricks? do you aim your vids at pricks specifically? is this some attempt to get a load of pricks following you around so you can justify your 'king of the pricks' status?
> 
> or maybe you just like pricks in general which is why you dont like women.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

what a waste of a life!!!! plastic gangsta!!!! get a grip


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> what a waste of a life!!!! plastic gangsta!!!! get a grip


haaaaa u kno nothing about me u northern tosspot with the **** tattoo just go suck on one!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

SCUMBAG


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Barbell mafia said:


> haaaaa u kno nothing about me u northern tosspot with the **** tattoo just go suck on one!


am too busy getting sucked off by your mum sister and wife 3 is company!!!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> am too busy getting sucked off by your mum sister and wife 3 is company!!!!


You mean 4 there I think... just sayin


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

2004mark said:


> You mean 4 there I think... just sayin


 forgot to mention myself haha


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

haaa skipper sooo mature with the mum insults, ur the one who needs to get a grip! Oh and btw is that baby really yours or did some scumbag hoodrat from ur local estate bust all kinds of nuts inside ur girlfriend's stinky old fish bucket?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Beklet said:


> So are some single fathers.....perso ally I'd steer well clear of a bloke with young kids because no matter what, he will be tied to another woman until they're old enough to pay theor own way. Sod that.


Insecure much?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Barbell mafia said:


> haaa skipper sooo mature with the mum insults, ur the one who needs to get a grip! Oh and btw is that baby really yours or did some scumbag hoodrat from ur local estate bust all kinds of nuts inside ur girlfriend's stinky old fish bucket?


You really have been watching too much of your heros The Hodge Twins haven't you :lol:


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

who hasn't watched the Hodge twins?


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...no he's in the ' my penis won't grow' catagory


have you tried & tested his penis ?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Mr barbell how tall are you?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

tamara said:


> Mr barbell how tall are you?


6,1


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> haaa skipper sooo mature with the mum insults, ur the one who needs to get a grip! Oh and btw is that baby really yours or did some scumbag hoodrat from ur local estate bust all kinds of nuts inside ur girlfriend's stinky old fish bucket?


 :lol: got to say, that was funny


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

JammyGit said:


> Insecure much?


Not at all. I just can't stand kids.

Or mental exes. I know men without kids have mental exes but at least they can be avoided.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

King Kong Man is my hero!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> have you tried & tested his penis ?


Definitely not! Have u?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

It couldn't get up when it saw skye haaaaaa


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Barbell mafia said:


> It couldn't get up when it saw skye haaaaaa


For fear of not knowing what to do maybe


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Barbell mafia said:


>


lok

Great rant for a really unsecure bloke. LOL


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> lok
> 
> Great rant for a really unsecure bloke. LOL


insecure u mean haaaaa don't think ur in a position to judge me m8!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

You need to make another video about the scumbags on here :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

This thread is getting painful now. I just want to... :death:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dtlv said:


> This thread is getting painful now. I just want to... :death:


A tad childish I feel.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> A tad childish I feel.


Understatement of the day for sure.

Has been responded to very well though by some people to be fair.


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

to be fair to him he has some really good points. My gripe is always how easily taxpayers (Mine) hard working monies is given away to people to have children. Single MotherS and Fathers should be getting help from the other partner who created the child. Unless the other partner is dead I can't see why taxpayers funds should be used to encourage breeding.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

atencorps said:


> to be fair to him he has some really good points. My gripe is always how easily taxpayers (Mine) hard working monies is given away to people to have children. Single MotherS and Fathers should be getting help from the other partner who created the child. Unless the other partner is dead I can't see why taxpayers funds should be used to encourage breeding.


It's not though is it. Every child gets child benefit which is £20 for your first child and I think £13 for a second. A single parent with a child under 4 will get income support. Also a single parent would get child tax credit.

The government has been reducing the age a child has to be in order to claim income support lone parent. It used to be when the child was 16 now it's 4 when all children should be in school therefore a parent is able to do some sort of paid work.

If you're gonna have the gripe about "taxpayers money" what about aiming it at the millions that have been on unemployment benefit for years or claiming sickness benefit when there is nothing wrong with them. I actually work in the jobcentre, have for 8 years but I had to take a career break from January till I return in 2 weeks. During these 9 months I was taken off the payroll and had to claim IS LP because my daughter has been attending school 9-12 since jan. I have no one to take her or pick her up. Where she was in creche whilst I was working I didn't like the idea of them taking her to school for 9 then picking her up at 12 and then looking after her till 5. I didn't want someone else driving my child around.

If someone is stupid enough to choose having kids and claiming benefits as their way of life then more fool them it's a miserly existence.


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

i met a single mum once, brought her child up as if she was my own, married the mum, 21 yrs later the single mum i met is the love of my life......


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> It's not though is it. Every child gets child benefit which is £20 for your first child and I think £13 for a second.


No they don't. Not any more.

If one of the parents is earning over £50k, it's taken away.

Another govt. screw up - you can have 2 parents earning £49k each and dragging in £98k but you can also have 1 parent earning £50k and the other parent zero and it's the second lot who lose out.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> No they don't. Not any more.
> 
> If one of the parents is earning over £50k, it's taken away.
> 
> Another govt. screw up - you can have 2 parents earning £49k each and dragging in £98k but you can also have 1 parent earning £50k and the other parent zero and it's the second lot who lose out.


I was basing it on what the average person would get.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

tamara said:


> I was basing it on what the average person would get.


Get a job!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


>


I got a minute in then turned it off, just after the moron in the video on YOUTUBE wearing a vest and sunglasses trying to be tough while struggling to string a sentence together mentioned how single mum's put attention seeking status updates on Facebook. You gotta love irony! Anyway who is this guy, is this the latest attention seeking nut ball trying to follow suite with the Hodge twins or whatever their called?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mikep81 said:


> I got a minute in then turned it off, just after the moron in the video on YOUTUBE wearing a vest and sunglasses trying to be tough while struggling to string a sentence together mentioned how single mum's put attention seeking status updates. You gotta live irony! Anwyay who is this guy, is this the latest attention seeking nut ball trying to follow suite with the Hodge twins or whatever their called?


Barbell mafia is him as far as I can gather


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Barbell mafia is him as far as I can gather


Oh, what the ****! That makes it even worse :lol: Some people love attention I guess!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mikep81 said:


> Oh, what the ****! That makes it even worse :lol: Some people love attention I guess!


My thoughts exactly


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

tamara said:


> It's not though is it. Every child gets child benefit which is £20 for your first child and I think £13 for a second. A single parent with a child under 4 will get income support. Also a single parent would get child tax credit.
> 
> The government has been reducing the age a child has to be in order to claim income support lone parent. It used to be when the child was 16 now it's 4 when all children should be in school therefore a parent is able to do some sort of paid work.
> 
> ...


thats £20 quid or whatever of somebodies hard earned cash which that person who worked as a waiter, cleaner etc isnt seeing because its getting taken away and given to somebody who hasnt earned it. The same principle in my view applies to all social welfare not just child benefit.

In defense of single mothers, I have known one (the dad left her as soon as he found out she was going to have a baby and wouldnt get a job so didnt pay maintenance) who worked fulltime, and looked after her daughter better than most 2 couple parents. At the end of the day it takes two people to make a child , it doesnt happen by accident rather you have to do something for it to happen. women should not be having kids if they can't judge their partners well enough to know whether the other person is a douche bag or not.

nobody earning 50k should be getting state handouts, if you can't survive on 50k then something is wrong.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

atencorps said:


> thats £20 quid or whatever of somebodies hard earned cash which that person who worked as a waiter, cleaner etc isnt seeing because its getting taken away and given to somebody who hasnt earned it. The same principle in my view applies to all social welfare not just child benefit.
> 
> In defense of single mothers, I have known one (the dad left her as soon as he found out she was going to have a baby and wouldnt get a job so didnt pay maintenance) who worked fulltime, and looked after her daughter better than most 2 couple parents. At the end of the day it takes two people to make a child , it doesnt happen by accident rather you have to do something for it to happen. women should not be having kids if they can't judge their partners well enough to know whether the other person is a douche bag or not.
> 
> nobody earning 50k should be getting state handouts, if you can't survive on 50k then something is wrong.


All employees pay tax and National Insurance. The NI that you pay goes towards your pension. The taxes that you pay don't just go towards benefits. Your taxes pay for roads, railways, defence, police, prisons, education and the NHS.

This thread is about single parents claiming benefits not all the state benefits that are available. It's too broad a subject to debate people's entitlement to benefit. I was explaining about what benefits single parents can claim and they are only entitled to claim them until the child is 4 years old, (not including CTC or CB which you can claim until your child leaves education) yes you get the abusers who carry on having children in order to keep themselves within entitlement but as I said, it's a miserly way to live. Based on a 25k salary you would pay around £20.40 a week towards benefits. That 20 quid a week isn't just helping the single parents or the lazy work shy able bodied people. It's for people genuinely not able to work because of an illness or disability.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

atencorps said:


> thats £20 quid or whatever of somebodies hard earned cash which that person who worked as a waiter, cleaner etc isnt seeing because its getting taken away and given to somebody who hasnt earned it. The same principle in my view applies to all social welfare not just child benefit.
> 
> In defense of single mothers, I have known one (the dad left her as soon as he found out she was going to have a baby and wouldnt get a job so didnt pay maintenance) who worked fulltime, and looked after her daughter better than most 2 couple parents. At the end of the day it takes two people to make a child , it doesnt happen by accident rather you have to do something for it to happen. women should not be having kids if they can't judge their partners well enough to know whether the other person is a douche bag or not.
> 
> nobody earning 50k should be getting state handouts, if you can't survive on 50k then something is wrong.


I don't see a problem with people receiving any sort of benefit, as long as they need it. But the government is just as much to blame as anyone else as they throw money away. A few years back when my wife first got back into working after taking a year out for our little girl it was going to cost more than she could earn in childcare alone and just wasn't really possible. Someone suggested tax credits for childcare and it worked out just enough to make it work and a few years later she was earning enough to scrap them. But, what happened when they first awarded us them was beyond a joke. She used to get them paid every Friday I think it was and the first Friday we got them she got £3,000 (that's not a typo!!). We assumed that first week was to cover a few months worth, but the following Friday she got some more money inline with what we were expecting. I called up HMRC thinking we'd been paid in error and they told me it was correct. They basically said because we'd never claimed any form of support before, we qualified for it to be backdated 4 months and received it as a lump sum. I was genuinely confused by this and told them I didn't want it is I knew they want it back a year down the line etc. The woman insisted that this wouldn't happen so I stuck it in an account and left it there and they never did ask for it back and from what I can tell, it was what the system said we should be paid!! £3,000 that we didn't need just given to us for no other reason than we had never applied for tax credits before!! Madness!

Just remembered as well that my wife was told once that if me and her were separated while she wasn't working but still living together that she could claim some of our rent if we couldn't afford to move out of our joint house!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

atencorps said:


> thats £20 quid or whatever of somebodies hard earned cash which that person who worked as a waiter, cleaner etc isnt seeing because its getting taken away and given to somebody who hasnt earned it. The same principle in my view applies to all social welfare not just child benefit.
> 
> In defense of single mothers, I have known one (the dad left her as soon as he found out she was going to have a baby and wouldnt get a job so didnt pay maintenance) who worked fulltime, and looked after her daughter better than most 2 couple parents. At the end of the day it takes two people to make a child , it doesnt happen by accident rather you have to do something for it to happen. *women should not be having kids if they can't judge their partners well enough to know whether the other person is a douche bag or not.*
> 
> nobody earning 50k should be getting state handouts, if you can't survive on 50k then something is wrong.


As I've said before in this thread, people change and hindsight is a wonderful thing. If I'd known that my ex husband was going to turn into a violent knob jockey then I wouldn't have married him and had children with him.

You really shouldn't judge a whole group of people based on the actions of some.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

tamara said:


> All employees pay tax and National Insurance. The NI that you pay goes towards your pension. The taxes that you pay don't just go towards benefits. Your taxes pay for roads, railways, defence, police, prisons, education and the NHS.
> 
> This thread is about single parents claiming benefits not all the state benefits that are available. It's too broad a subject to debate people's entitlement to benefit. I was explaining about what benefits single parents can claim and they are only entitled to claim them until the child is 4 years old, (not including CTC or CB which you can claim until your child leaves education) yes you get the abusers who carry on having children in order to keep themselves within entitlement but as I said, it's a miserly way to live. Based on a 25k salary you would pay around £20.40 a week towards benefits. That 20 quid a week isn't just helping the single parents or the lazy work shy able bodied people. It's for people genuinely not able to work because of an illness or disability.


Disagree, benefits dont just come from employee PAYE. It comes from the "Pot". The pot that holds all car tax, all VAT all inherittance tax, all fuel tax etc......... Or are we saying that all car tax is used to repair the roads ? 

The UK budget for 2013 on welfare, is 62.7 billion. Ok that covers bums, mums, working fam tax credits, disabled allowance etc........ but compare that figure to the working population of 29.6 million in the UK and the whole welfare system costs the average person £2118 per year or £40.73p per week.

P.s I claim tax credits


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> As I've said before in this thread, people change and hindsight is a wonderful thing. If I'd known that my ex husband was going to turn into a violent knob jockey then I wouldn't have married him and had children with him.
> 
> You really shouldn't judge a whole group of people based on the actions of some.


Works the same vice versa, some men marry women and have kids, then they go mental!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Works the same vice versa, some men marry women and have kids, then they go mental!!!!!


Agreed. That's why I said people change, not men change


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

To be fair though he has a point about foreign women, I was with a foreign bird last night who was much dirtier than all he English ones I've had lately.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is this sh*t still going.

OP can l ask, do you walk round dressed like you do in your vids or is it your make up and wardrobe department who decide on your " look " ?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Smitch said:


> To be fair though he has a point about foreign women, I was with a foreign bird last night who was much dirtier than all he English ones I've had lately.


Welsh is foreign, I'd do pretty much anything apart from scat man and I'm not talking about the guy that sang, bee bap bap baddo boo


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

tamara said:


> Welsh is foreign, I'd do pretty much anything apart from scat man and I'm not talking about the guy that sang, bee bap bap baddo boo


You get cheaper by the post.


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Agreed. That's why I said people change, not men change


True but since the other partner isn't dead then they should be paying the fair share of child costs. The tax payer shouldn't in my opinion take on the burden of children (by burden I mean cost, responsibility etc) because some mother or father decides they want to avoid their responsibilities.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You get cheaper by the post.


Oh stop it I'm blushing.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

tamara said:


> Oh stop it I'm blushing.


I find it hard to believe you ever blush


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

King Kong Man, is there going to be a "Scumbag Absent Dads" video to balance this one out?

Go on... You know you want to.


----------



## mattya33 (Jul 18, 2013)

Someone got blew out by a single mum ha


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Wavelength said:


> King Kong Man, is there going to be a "Scumbag Absent Dads" video to balance this one out?
> 
> Go on... You know you want to.


C'mon @Barbell mafia, you have to do this to address the balance - reps if you do


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

atencorps said:


> True but since the other partner isn't dead then they should be paying the fair share of child costs. The tax payer shouldn't in my opinion take on the burden of children (by burden I mean cost, responsibility etc) because some mother or father decides they want to avoid their responsibilities.


I agree that the absent parent should pay and to be fair my ex does give me money regularly. It's not enough to live on though, even with me working part time. So I'm very grateful for the help I get from 'the tax payer'.

I think our benefit system is a wonderful thing when used as it should be. It's a shame that so many people take advantage of it.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I agree that the absent parent should pay and to be fair my ex does give me money regularly. It's not enough to live on though, even with me working part time. So I'm very grateful for the help I get from 'the tax payer'.
> 
> I think our benefit system is a wonderful thing when used as it should be. It's a shame that so many people take advantage of it.


I agree and think a comprehensive benefits system is a sign of an evolved country, and I'd rather it existed and wasn't perfect than not there at all or was so stringent that vulnerable people were left without help. I get somewhat annoyed when people focus on those that abuse benefits and claim where they shouldn't, but at the same time don't make any fuss at all about tax avoiders - tax avoidance costs the UK tax payer more per day than abuses in the benefits system does in a whole year, and the advantage is taken mostly by people rich enough not to need to do that anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I agree and think a comprehensive benefits system is a sign of an evolved country, and I'd rather it existed and wasn't perfect than not there at all or was so stringent that vulnerable people were left without help. I get somewhat annoyed when people focus on those that abuse benefits and claim where they shouldn't, but at the same time don't make any fuss at all about tax avoiders - tax avoidance costs the UK tax payer more per day than abuses in the benefits system does in a whole year, and the advantage is taken mostly by people rich enough not to need to do that anyway.


Wow I didn't realise that! Another reason why the rich get richer and the poor stay poor


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Wow I didn't realise that! Another reason why the rich get richer and the poor stay poor :roll eyes:


I think in recent years people have be outraged about tax avoiding companies like amazon, apple, google etc (these received alot attention to the point starbucks is now paying tax and the OECD is restructuring the global tax laws to prevent companies from using IP as a loop hole). People like UK uncut have demonstrated and governments have started to investigate these offshore havens.

We focus on benefit cheats more simply because most of us are more likely to live near a benefit claimant rather than the super rich tax avoider and benefits are easier to track than tax avoiding. Since the money is been given to somebody so theoretically should be easy to remove fraud but not with the idiots who run the system.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Wow I didn't realise that! Another reason why the rich get richer and the poor stay poor :roll eyes:


I shall restrain from ranting, but most people have a skewed view of where tax monies are lost/wasted.

In 2010 the published figures were around 15 billion lost to tax evasion and 1 billion lost to benefit fraud... but of the billion lost to benefit fraud, most of that was actually error, admin and costs of chasing the fraud down, with only a few million of actually fraudulent claims - whereas the tax evasion figure is purely money lost due to non payment.

Is also worth noting that the amount of people who are underpaid entitled benefits is huge, and that the state actually in error pays out less money than the fraud amount it loses - if no one committed benefit fraud at all, but the state paid everyone what they are entitled to, the total tax cost of benefits would actually be slightly higher than it is with the fraud included... and if on top of that tax wasn't avoided we effectively would not be in a financial crisis at all and the economy would be radically different.

EDIT - the tax fraud figure also only relates to certain categories of fraud, and also doesn't cover many forms of corporate tax fraud.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I shall restrain from ranting, but most people have a skewed view of where tax monies are lost/wasted.
> 
> In 2010 the published figures were around 15 billion lost to tax evasion and 1 billion lost to benefit fraud... but of the billion lost to benefit fraud, most of that was actually error, admin and costs of chasing the fraud down, with only a few million of actually fraudulent claims - whereas the tax evasion figure is purely money lost due to non payment.
> 
> ...


Wow again! That's really interesting.

So today I've learnt about intermittent fasting and tax fraud. I love UK-M! :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

tamara said:


> Welsh is foreign, I'd do pretty much anything apart from scat man and I'm not talking about the guy that sang, bee bap bap baddo boo


She was Ukrainian, proper foreign!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Kim kong man is a ledgend and was spot on with some of the points he made haaaa!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I forever attract single mums aswell ffs..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Youngstarz said:


> I forever attract single mums aswell ffs..


Just show them Barbell Mafia's video and tell them you agree with him. That'll get rid of them ...........and all other women in the vicinity :lol:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Just show them Barbell Mafia's video and tell them you agree with him. That'll get rid of them ...........and all other women in the vicinity :lol:


Hahahahahahahaahaaaaa :lol:

:whistling:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I agree and think a comprehensive benefits system is a sign of an evolved country, and I'd rather it existed and wasn't perfect than not there at all or was so stringent that vulnerable people were left without help. I get somewhat annoyed when people focus on those that abuse benefits and claim where they shouldn't, but at the same time don't make any fuss at all about tax avoiders - tax avoidance costs the UK tax payer more per day than abuses in the benefits system does in a whole year, and the advantage is taken mostly by people rich enough not to need to do that anyway.


100% agree with this, my brother works for an investment bank, so tax avoidance, and some of the sums involved don't even seem real! From people who could easily afford to pay too


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Youngstarz said:


> I forever attract single mums aswell ffs..


I attract personal trainers, been out with three lately, life's a bitch ain't it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yesterday while buying my alcohol a old man in a wheel chair cashed in a lottery ticket for 6 bucks, while I was at the pay counter I was talking about how society has their hands in your pockets taking money.

How all the new taxes were strangling people.

He says he felt sorry for me and offered me his 6 bucks.

I felt flattered but he did say that he was totally broke and on hard times and could use the 6 bucks.

I asked him if he was serious.

He says, that he has never been on harder times in his life and is not making it.

I pulled out the only 20 bucks I had in my wallet, and gave it to him.

There are some that deserve help, and some will just take help without not needing it, or put them selves in a position where they made such bad choices they put them selves in dire straits.

Now, that man needed help, I saw the need, and the fact he was offering me money when I have no debt almost gave me a tear in my eye.

I was happy to help, he really appreciated it too.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Should have taken his six quid and bought some cans with it. Said 'thank you very much' and left.

Now that would've been fvcking hilarious.

Then gone back in five minutes later and said 'only joking' and then given him the score :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh score = 20 bucks mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I told him to go buy some beer with it, and he said no way I am buying some food. :lol:


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

This maybe old news to you lot but I've only just watched the vid. I couldn't help thinking to myself "who in there right mind would make a video like this then post it on the web for the world to see?" Conclusion=nobody. He must be fun-king nuts.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

sy76uk said:


> This maybe old news to you lot but I've only just watched the vid. I couldn't help thinking to myself "who in there right mind would make a video like this then post it on the web for the world to see?" Conclusion=nobody. He must be fun-king nuts.


that's right I am nuts!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Barbell mafia said:


> that's right I am nuts!


To be fair that just makes you fit in better.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

So this is bout Facebook "full time mummy's then" feckin scroungers


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Grrrr at corpprate tax avoidance....what REALLY boils my p1ss though is big companies who brag about massive profits *cough*tesco*cough* but are massively subsidised by us as they fail to pay their staff a living wage, meaning we have the ludicrous situation where people are working full time, but still have to claim benefits to live...there are cases in this cou try of people who work yet are so poor that they are referred to food banks. The co panies they work for, however, make massive profits.. That is obscene.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


>


I turned the sound down and still had a good laugh


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I turned the sound down and still had a good laugh


yea the same as me having a laugh ur body haaaaa


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> yea the same as me having a laugh ur body haaaaa


Just the sight of a greased up turkey with moody sunglasses was enough for me man.. On a serious note are your videos tongue in cheek? Or are you must a lonely clown


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dtlv said:


> I agree and think a comprehensive benefits system is a sign of an evolved country, and I'd rather it existed and wasn't perfect than not there at all or was so stringent that vulnerable people were left without help. I get somewhat annoyed when people focus on those that abuse benefits and claim where they shouldn't, but at the same time don't make any fuss at all about tax avoiders - tax avoidance costs the UK tax payer more per day than abuses in the benefits system does in a whole year, and the advantage is taken mostly by people rich enough not to need to do that anyway.


Tax avoidance is legal, tax evasion isn't. How do you define each of these.

Most business/business people use avoidance, not evasion.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

All this talk of tax evasion makes me laugh, you can't tell me that as an individual if someone told you they could get you out of paying most of your taxes that you wouldn't take them up on their offer!

I fvcking would, I'd snap their hand off, and companies are no different.


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

Barbell your vids crease me up every time!!!! keep em coming mate


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Smitch said:


> All this talk of tax evasion makes me laugh, you can't tell me that as an individual if someone told you they could get you out of paying most of your taxes that you wouldn't take them up on their offer!
> 
> I fvcking would, I'd snap their hand off, and companies are no different.


Exactly, most people are happy to avoid taxes they could pay if they chose to... but in doing so it kind of invalidates any right to complain about the state of the economy or to complain when governments then seek to levy heavier taxes elsewhere.

People can't avoid contributing and then complain about the state of things like it's other peoples faults and they themselves are not in part responsible.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Exactly, most people are happy to avoid taxes they could pay if they chose to... but in doing so it kind of invalidates any right to complain about the state of the economy or to complain when governments then seek to levy heavier taxes elsewhere.
> 
> People can't avoid contributing and then complain about the state of things like it's other peoples faults and they themselves are not in part responsible.


Yep, I bet loads of tradesmen who do cash jobs complain about the likes of Starbucks and Amazon avoiding taxes and they are doing exactly the same thing.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

If I get a job done I always get someone who will do it cash in hand basically because that is all I can afford to do.

I do however pay the man with money I have paid income tax on after driving to work with heavily taxed petrol in my heavily taxed car. He then spends it on heavily taxed goods. lol.

It is getting to the stage that if the loose change in you pocket jingles you will loose 20% of it.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Smitch said:


> Yep, I bet loads of tradesmen who do cash jobs complain about the likes of Starbucks and Amazon avoiding taxes and they are doing exactly the same thing.


Not really. Just because you pay someone cash doesn't mean they don't pay their taxes...it may just be charges for xard payments are too high...

However if they don't pay their taxes, that's evasion and is illegal. Avoidance is only legal while it benefits the govt by bringing companies to the uk......they are only kicking off about it now because people have become wise to it....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Not really. *Just because you pay someone cash doesn't mean they don't pay their taxe*s...it may just be charges for xard payments are too high...
> 
> However if they don't pay their taxes, that's evasion and is illegal. Avoidance is only legal while it benefits the govt by bringing companies to the uk......they are only kicking off about it now because people have become wise to it....


In general when a tradesman talks about doing a "cash job" he's giving you a discount because he's not paying tax as the money isn't being banked and it's off the books.

On a second note, if people pay tradesmen cash knowing they are not paying their taxes and thus getting a better deal themselves then they are also contributing to the problem so again have no right to moan about tax evasion.

I bet every single person in the UK has done this at some point too.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Not saying they haven't but in the grand scheme of things, a couple of grand pocketed by a mechanic is nothing compared to the millions pocketed by someone like tesco......who then also treat their staff like crap......

Not sayi g it's right either but the whole tax a oidance thing is made too easy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Goes from single scumbag mums, to tax evasion. :confused1: :death:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Goes from single scumbag mums, to tax evasion. :confused1: :death:


I started the tax evasion thing to be fair... then ran away :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dtlv said:


> I started the tax evasion thing to be fair... then ran away :lol:


Haaaa, haaaa, thanks for making me laugh man, that was fun.

So, what is your take on Egypt?

Sits back and waits for it to all kick off then close thread:lol:


----------

